# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Japanese Society for Artificial Intelligence, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - ai-gakkai.or.jp

facebook.com/aigakkai

twitter.com/ai_gakkai

Projects:

JSAI international Symposia on Artificial Intelligence

----------

